# If you had to choose



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

Between New Mexico and Vermont to start an off grid homestead, which would you choose? We are fortunate in that we can go just about anywhere and we are at the go look at some properties to buy stage and I am torn. Arguments for and against both please. 

Annnnd go!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Only you can decide which weather you like best, the amount of taxes you want to pay, if there are jobs available if you have to work off the homestead, restrictive or non-restrictive building codes, how much money you have to buy X amount of land and what you want to use that land for.....Anything by anyone is just opinion. 

Make a list and check things off.....


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

PnB said:


> Between New Mexico and Vermont to start an off grid homestead, which would you choose? We are fortunate in that we can go just about anywhere and we are at the go look at some properties to buy stage and I am torn. Arguments for and against both please.
> 
> Annnnd go!


One has to much sun and dry. the other has a little sun and plenty of water.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Only you can decide which weather you like best, the amount of taxes you want to pay, if there are jobs available if you have to work off the homestead, restrictive or non-restrictive building codes, how much money you have to buy X amount of land and what you want to use that land for.....Anything by anyone is just opinion.
> 
> Make a list and check things off.....


Made about a thousand lists and done about as much remote research as possible. I've been workin on this move for over a decade. 

Jobs problem is irrelevant. We work from home. We are only looking in places with minimal or no zoning restrictions. 

I am actually just straight looking for opinions at this point. I have my own for my own reasons. I am interested in other peoples.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

Basically. 


SLADE said:


> One has to much sun and dry. the other has a little sun and plenty of water.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Someplace near the middle of the country would be much better suited for homesteading. Better climate for growing, better soils, plenty of rain, not so hot and dry like NM, not so stinking cold like VT, etc.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vermont, no question.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd check out the taxes in each state first. I wish we would have done that when we moved from TN to MN. MN eats you alive with taxes.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you also need to consider whether you prefer hot weather or snow in the winter.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm really just interested in y'alls opinion about it. I have done my homework and then some. Hence getting to an impasse. 

We are also pretty partial to PNW but I haven't been. Wife has though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Both.

Summer in Vermont, maybe early fall, and late spring

Winter in New Mexico, maybe late fall, and early spring

Property is cheap in both places.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I would go where property is cheap, I can get more land for less money and plenty of water. And good internet. I am not a luddite.

No zoning and building codes is a plus if building, a minus if buying someone else's non coded building.

Zoning is a double edged sword.

Sounds great when you want to move onto 80 acres and build a bardominium and have weddings on your place.

Not so great when you live on 40 acres and the guy next to you builds a bardominoum and has loud weddings every night of the year.

It is great when you can build what you want, where you want.

Not great when the guy next to you builds 5 houses for his family right on your property line because they don't want to take up their property with scattered houses.

Great when you can just dig your well and septic where you want.

Not great when the new neighbor digs his well right near yours, because obviously there is water there, and his septic next to your property line so he doesn't have to worry about where he puts his outbuildings on his property.


----------

